# Brownell Fury



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

its relative on how much stretch the material has, thats the natural elasticity, meaning it stretches and recovers back to its length. fury is actually a little less stretch than 452x and X .

i tested this with builting 2 identical sets side by side, was binary sets so 4 cables, 2 each set. never moved jig and the fury was just like 1 twist short. same with the strings, it was just tad short with exact layouts and twist and stretch. 

cant say its really the "soft" feel like 8190 was but that material was more stretch than the 3 above, which is really what helps smooth out after the shot, little give vs some that have less. 

to me its about same feel as 452x and X.


----------



## vanesdeep (Jan 22, 2011)

only ever built with 452X, for some years now, and just switched to Brownells Fury. Built a set for my spyder as soon as I received my order and I would have to say IMO Fury seems to feel the same as 452X while shooting. As already stated, threads will come up a tad short if you copy build process of 452X. Stuff is ultra stable! My new choice of material for sure!


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I thought it might feel similar to 452x. 
Guess I need to get some Fury and build a set.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome stuff. Super solid and tunes really easy. It has a slightly softer shot feel than 452x but not much. It does seem a little quieter. Mostly its super stable, hardly any stretch at all, looks awesome, makes CRAZY nice tag end loops and so far its proving to be very durable. i love it! I am thinking hard about selling all my X material as i hardly touch it after getting Fury.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree with all of the above. Using my standard build formula my strings and cables came up short a touch with Fury and I had to take out a twist or two and restretch the first couple before adjusting my formulas. 

I have two sets of Fury on my personal bows. The first is a cable only on my Apex 7 which is a serving and cable eater. The string is still XS2. I built it with 28 strands (or on the small end of the recommended range) to give me more valley. That cable has been on for a while now and there is no sign of wear anywhere. I used the same 1D .019 serving I always use and no movement. 

I have a full set on my Bear Anarchy HC that has been on since I got home from the ASA Gainesville shoot and it still looks brand new. No wear. I shoot this bow everyday. 

I began building with 452X years ago and then went to XS2 and now am sliding into Fury. I don't feel like Fury is "better" than XS2 but is cosmetically much better due to the small strand size and the fact that I use tag ends like Ray said above. The serving flows over the tag ends so much smoother than over XS2. No humps no bumps.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Im slowly transitioning over to the Fury. I didnt think it could get better than the Rhino but i have been amazed by the Fury strings Ive made.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Small time string builder here, just for family members and few friends. Have only build using 452X and it is working just fine. This Brownell Fury definitely has my attention and interest so ventured out and purchased 10 spools.

Saw that Ray let go the BCY X just like lots of string builders letting go the 452X for the new BCY X. To be honest, I don't have a single issue with the 452X in performance as well as look but Ray's pictures and threads like this one really just doesn't help. 

Excited and look forward to playing with the new Fury kid on the block.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

mongopino915 said:


> Small time string builder here, just for family members and few friends. Have only build using 452X and it is working just fine. This Brownell Fury definitely has my attention and interest so ventured out and purchased 10 spools.
> 
> Saw that Ray let go the BCY X just like lots of string builders letting go the 452X for the new BCY X. To be honest, I don't have a single issue with the 452X in performance as well as look but Ray's pictures and threads like this one really just doesn't help.
> 
> Excited and look forward to playing with the new Fury kid on the block.


You will not be sorry! The Fury material is the best of the best in my opinion. You will love it!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> You will not be sorry! The Fury material is the best of the best in my opinion. You will love it!


Ray, I trust your judgement and thanks for the reply.

Just curious, my current 452X material formula for starting lay out length (using Little Jon) is 1.007*desired end length with 1.5"/twist. Being that this Fury has less creep/stretch during the stretching process, what is your recommendation for a starting lay out length? Guessing a factor around 1.009 -1.01 but would like to know your thought(s).


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I go 1.015


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mongopino915 said:


> Ray, I trust your judgement and thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just curious, my current 452X material formula for starting lay out length (using Little Jon) is 1.007*desired end length with 1.5"/twist. Being that this Fury has less creep/stretch during the stretching process, what is your recommendation for a starting lay out length? Guessing a factor around 1.009 -1.01 but would like to know your thought(s).


would add only a tiny bit....if your using 1.007 try .009 its only bout a twist or 2 at most difference. thats your average 2cam bowstring....


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> You will not be sorry! The Fury material is the best of the best in my opinion. You will love it!


Ray, looks like you were right. Received and made a set for the EVO and it was very cosmetically pleasing to the eyes. After about 200 shots, it has not moved at all. We'll see after about 2000 shoots.

Don't have any complaints with the BCY but this Brownnell Fury is solid. Could not tell the difference in shot feel. Thanks,


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still waiting for mine to show up. Was quite looking forward to using as I like Brownell products. See it's on Lancaster now that where I'll be back to ordering from.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

mongopino915 said:


> Ray, looks like you were right. Received and made a set for the EVO and it was very cosmetically pleasing to the eyes. After about 200 shots, it has not moved at all. We'll see after about 2000 shoots.
> 
> Don't have any complaints with the BCY but this Brownnell Fury is solid. Could not tell the difference in shot feel. Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 1937634


Thats a SWEET looking set of threads there!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

fury has been good so far but I did change my build steps. not so much bc of the fury but in general to test out and it has been a winning combo ill post my tag ends here in a bit they do turn out great


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Fury ends


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Buillt a set of fury threads for my vendetta. So far I think I might give it the edge over X. On my drive cams bows the cables tend to take a bit more to settle. Did the initial set-up and shoot the strings in. Had a small drop in DW over night. Did my final tweaks and it's been solid since. Will get some more shots through it next week, not sure we'll ever get summer the way this year is to try them in the heat


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ive not noticed a difference in settle times with really any of the top end materials.....even when i used 8190 which has tad more stretch than most.....

time will tell with any material, and thats a full year pretty much to know about durability and such....

Im gonna be real curious if any of the top 10 bow makers will be using any brownell on new model bows, well see bout that at end of the year too....


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Buillt a set of fury threads for my vendetta. So far I think I might give it the edge over X. On my drive cams bows the cables tend to take a bit more to settle. Did the initial set-up and shoot the strings in. Had a small drop in DW over night. Did my final tweaks and it's been solid since. Will get some more shots through it next week, not sure we'll ever get summer the way this year is to try them in the heat


Fury stretched a lot slower than X. Needs a bit more time on the stretchers to get it rock solid. I do 20 minutes, let it relax about 20 minutes and then hang them back on the stretchers for about an hour or two. The nice thing with Fury is when it relaxes it does not hardly shrink at all. So you can pretty much pull it straight off the stretcher and measure it at 100. The next day its the same length still after settling. If it does shrink at all you did not stretch it long enough. Makes it easy to work with.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Ray knight said:


> Fury stretched a lot slower than X. Needs a bit more time on the stretchers to get it rock solid. I do 20 minutes, let it relax about 20 minutes and then hang them back on the stretchers for about an hour or two. The nice thing with Fury is when it relaxes it does not hardly shrink at all. So you can pretty much pull it straight off the stretcher and measure it at 100. The next day its the same length still after settling. If it does shrink at all you did not stretch it long enough. Makes it easy to work with.


What's the reason for doing the 20 minutes thing ?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> What's the reason for doing the 20 minutes thing ?


If you let it relax then stretch it again usually it will go a little more. Just to make 100% sure it won't ever budge is all. Everyone has their own method.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been making strings quite some time now but I'm always willing to learn.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got set #2 done for my Supra DC. Small tweaks to the formula and they came out near perfect for length. First 50 shots they haven't budged bows ready for long term run 

Fury strands stay together much better than XS2. And the diameter is right. Only thing I'd like to see from Brownell is 1D in smaller diameter.....



dwagoner said:


> ive not noticed a difference in settle times with really any of the top end materials.....even when i used 8190 which has tad more stretch than most.....
> 
> time will tell with any material, and thats a full year pretty much to know about durability and such....
> 
> Im gonna be real curious if any of the top 10 bow makers will be using any brownell on new model bows, well see bout that at end of the year too....


Be interesting if some did change and that's just cause BCY has such a huge hold on the market. And for good reason there products are solid plus prices are better.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you tried MINI? its .015 vs. .019 (two ply vs. three ply). Awesome stuff, i use it on almost every string i build



Hoytalpha35 said:


> Got set #2 done for my Supra DC. Small tweaks to the formula and they came out near perfect for length. First 50 shots they haven't budged bows ready for long term run
> 
> Fury strands stay together much better than XS2. And the diameter is right. Only thing I'd like to see from Brownell is 1D in smaller diameter.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hogwire Strings said:


> Have you tried MINI? its .015 vs. .019 (two ply vs. three ply). Awesome stuff, i use it on almost every string i build


I've used Mini a little bit, probably will look at using it for matching up to Brownell colours when the BCY colour doesn't match. Have had the best luck with Halo for durability, separation and not affect peep twist.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, try bullwhip. A lot of guys on here including myself have found Bullwhip to blow halo out of the water!



Hoytalpha35 said:


> I've used Mini a little bit, probably will look at using it for matching up to Brownell colours when the BCY colour doesn't match. Have had the best luck with Halo for durability, separation and not affect peep twist.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

dont think its nessecarly "blowing out of the water" difference in the 2 i say there quite equal.....both good serving choice...


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone made many fury strings/cables for a strother And E35 how many stands string And cable ate best?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I have done two Fury strings for E35s and both I did like I do for most bows, 30 on string and 32 on cables. Since you are getting letoff from the draw stop on the Elites I guess cable thickness is not sooo important. For Mathews, etc where the "feel" comes from the valley I prefer to build the cable to the max diameter recommended and Fury is recommended at 28 to 32.


----------

